# Option to "purchase" a monster on the "What's Old Is New" site (http://www.woinrpg.com/monsters)? What are you actually paying for?



## spectrefps (Nov 25, 2020)

As the subject suggest, what is the actual item you are buying when you add a Monster to the cart? I didn't see any description of what you'd actually receive (be it a PDF, mini booklet, art card, etc). Even the Cart/Checkout screen did not list exactly _what_ you would receive (simply said [Name of Monster], without any further description). Anyone have any idea what you'll get if you spend ~$7 on one of the monsters?

Update: I also cannot find a way to even get _to_ the monster 'purchase' section of the site from the main page (aside from adding "/monsters" to the url). I didn't see any contact info/number on the site, so I guess my only option for asking these questions is here on these forums. (I apologize in advance T_T)


----------



## Morrus (Nov 25, 2020)

Are you the person on who asked me that on Facebook also? I replied to you there.

How did you get to that page? There’s nothing to buy there. It’s an old bestiary where I hacked the site’s inbuilt shop module to categorise and display monster stats.

(And are you saying you went ahead and made a ‘purchase’ anyway?!)


----------



## RobJN (Nov 25, 2020)

Wait, you mean Morrus Claus  _isn't_ going to deliver me that monster all wrapped up in a bow for Christmas??


----------



## spectrefps (Nov 25, 2020)

I was linked to that monster "shopping" page by a google-image search for D&D-theme harpy character art. One of the results pointed to the artwork used for the Harpy monster on that monster list.

It let me "checkout" and even use paypal to pay (only $7 mind you) for the Harpy monster. I even got an email receipt afterwards, saying "We'll contact you shortly regarding your purchased services." Also found the charge in my paypal account and my bank account , listed as a payment to Russell Morrissey. So the transaction definitely went through (and I was charged accordingly).

Attached the email receipt I received afterwards (blanked-out any identifying info, just in case)

I was under the impression that the "item" I would receive after purchasing them would be some form of digital 'art card', (or sometimes they sell a 4k 'wallpaper' version of an art) with a higher resolution version of the artwork. (and for $7, that seemed like a fair deal to say the least). So if there _are_ high-quality versions of some of those artworks for download, I would gladly purchase them.

As an aside, who was the artist of the Harpy and Siren artworks on that monster list page? And are there higher resolution/quality versions available (for purchase, if need be)?

Edited to make it easier to read, and less wall-of-text T_T


----------



## Morrus (Nov 25, 2020)

spectrefps said:


> Oh, becuase it let me "checkout" and even use paypal to pay for one... I even got a email receipt afterwards, saying "We'll contact you shortly regarding your purchased services." :O



Do you often pay for things when you don’t know what you’re getting? 

I’ll have to work out where that money is going and how to send it back to you. If it’s PayPal that should be easy enough. What should I be looking for?

In the meantime could you let me know where you saw the link to that page so I can remove it? Thanks!


----------



## spectrefps (Nov 25, 2020)

Ah ok, no worries XD Yeah I thought I was getting a digital art download (perhaps in 4k :O), as I've gotten a few of those from other sites (though in hindsight, they tended to be dedicated 'online gallery' sites like Steve Argyle's shop/site, so I shouldn't have assumed same for _all sites >_<). _I updated my post (a few times, as I had some bad sentences/wording, or it was too much of a text wall)_, _so I included some more info and_ also asked about the artist(s) of the "Harpy" and "Siren" artworks _(as they are pretty good,_ and I'd still be willing to purchase a higher-res/4k version of them if possible!_ )

The "item" was the monster "Harpy" for $7.

As for links, it shows up in a google images search for the words "Harpy RPG". The one from the woinrpg site shows up as #53 in the google image result. I'm not sure if there are any other monsters that show up, as I only got to that page when looking for any new/interesting harpy monster art. That link goes to "HARPY — What's O.L.D. is N.E.W." (woinrpg.com/monsters/harpy).

Edited again to tidy up the link to that monster page and the url in parentheses, also fixed some typos and bad grammar >_<.


----------



## SilentJay (Nov 27, 2020)

You can get to it via the Bestiary link on the 2000ad resources page, at least the Megacity-1 version of the page.


----------



## MacD (Dec 4, 2020)

It´s also accessible (is that a word?) via the WOINRRD
WOIN Rules Reference Document

Under the drop-down menus for "Fantasy Bestiary" and "Sci-Fi Bestiary" is another link named "Old Bestiary"; it leads to
Search Bestiaries — What's O.L.D. is N.E.W.

Hmmm... anyone please help me - I think about a dragon for my wife (great christmas gift!)...
Is the Fire Dragon for $15 worth it or should I stick with the Apocalypse Dragon for $20?

EDIT: Oh no! The harpy is sold out! 

2nd EDIT: Did anyone else ever buy monsters at your shop, @Morrus ?
Spectrefps' order confirmation is tagged "#00014" 

Oh, and how much is shipping for dragons to germany?


----------



## spectrefps (Dec 5, 2020)

XD Yeah, I noticed my "order" was #14 too lol. Still would like to know the artist(s) behind the Harpy and Siren artworks (and if it'd be possible to get a high-res version of those arts). 

I'd a fan of fantasy monster arts (Pathfinder bestiaries and D&D Monster Manuals are troves of amazing art), and both of those artworks looked pretty good. (didn't see any artist credits for them though :O)


----------



## Morrus (Dec 5, 2020)

spectrefps said:


> (didn't see any artist credits for them though :O)



You're not even supposed to see the images, let alone any credits!


----------



## MacD (Dec 5, 2020)

Morrus said:


> You're not even supposed to see the images, let alone any credits!



In my opinion that bestiary is much more handy than the one integrated in the WOINRRD.

You find everything much quicker because
- every monster has its own entry and isn´t hidden within another monster (Cloaked Rider, Reaper,  Ghost and Living Nightmare are in the Spirit entry - first I thougt they wouldn´t be in the beastiary anymore). The sprite entry only contains the fire sprite...)
-every entry has it´s amazing art! Nothing speeds up visual search tasks as much as pictures!

Please let that bestiary alive - or give us another one that´s that amazing!  

Edit: @Morrus You know we would buy it if you´d come around with a pdf / hardcopy / web tool / app - don´t you?


----------



## spectrefps (Dec 6, 2020)

^^^ This. Quite a few of those monster artworks are pretty amazing. Well worth purchasing a "monster manual" PDF to see that great art!


----------



## Morrus (Dec 6, 2020)

There's a book in progress.


----------



## MacD (Dec 11, 2020)

Morrus said:


> There's a book in progress.



Will it include all the Monsters from the online bestiary, or only the NEW ones / OLD ones?
Will there be new entries?

Another community thread based contest, perhaps?


----------

